# 2 year old has red sore looking vagina? Just started potty training



## Jayneypops

Hi,

My DD is 2 years 2 months and 3 weeks ago we started potty training and she has taken to it really well. She no longer wears nappies during the day, just pants, and a nappy overnight (although its usually dry in the morning!)

A few days ago she started saying her "bum hurts" but reaching around the back so we thought maybe we're not wiping her properly after a poo so took extra care and used wipes plus loo roll. However, we have spotted her tugging at her pants by her crotch, and scratching a little bit, and when I put her nappy on for bed tonight, I saw that inside her vaginal lips is looking pretty red and sore. Is this thrush? Or just sore from the dry loo roll? We only dab her really, we don't wipe with dry loo roll though?

Could it be the pants? They are cotton.

Is this quite common?


----------



## Jayneypops

Bumping this! need some advice


----------



## liz1985

The only way to know for sure if it was thrush would be to let a doc take a look. You could try sudacrem or similar for a couple of days and if it doesnt clear its likely something else.


----------



## MrsPMP

If you have gone from using tissue from wipes then it is probably a case of not wiping properly...many kids get the problem once they start wiping themselves.
I suggest using wipes still when wiping when you can, and perhaps then letting her use tissue after to practise, and of course making sure she wipes from front to back(also another issue).
I personally hate alotta loo rolls...people often buy the ones with scents or lotions supposedly laid on them(think of the chemicals!) yet we all look for sensitive nice wipes for our babies bums ;)


----------



## messica

It could be the wiping, but could also be the laundry detergent you're using. I did daycare for a number of years and can't tell you how many little girls this happened to. Parents switched to a sensitive detergent and they didn't have a problem again.


----------



## x__amour

This was associated with wiping for us. Whenever DD doesn't wipe well she gets very red and irritated.


----------



## slg76

My dd gets this sometimes (we are potty training too but she's almost 4). Sometimes it's because she had a poop accident and didn't get completely clean before putting on fresh panties. But, more often it's because she's pulling and rubbing on herself. She has access to those parts now that she doesn't wear a diaper and she's touching a lot :shrug: I just put diaper rash cream on her and it clears up.


----------

